# Ye shall abide!



## HamishR (Feb 13, 2020)

Just got around to building my Dude/Abide pedal today. I had a Dude for a while - quite a fan of Rockett stuff. I like it with a Strat because it helps fatten a Strat nicely, but today I found it plays well with a Les Paul too.  

Changes from stock were few - I used a 100nF cap where it called for a 120 because who has 120nF caps?  Also I used a 2N5458 instead of a J201 because I suspected nothing but trouble would come from using a 201. And the pedal sounds much as I remember the original sounding if not a bit better.

It's such a smooth, compressed kinda pedal I wish it had a bit more punch but I guess I already have that... I wonder if there is a way of retaining the fat, creamy tone but giving it a bit more growl and dynamic range?  It's already very good and I'm probably missing the point of the pedal but it's probably a little too compressed for me. To me it's like the best Tubescreamer you've ever heard - it is so much better than a TS IMO - but a little more punch couldn't hurt.  I wonder if I clipped a few diodes it might get a but punchier?

But overall it was an easy, painless build with an excellent result.  You know a pedal is good if you can't stop playing it.  I think it should probably be more popular as it beats a Zendrive or TS or Klon for me.


----------



## Barry (Feb 13, 2020)

Got one of those on the way,


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 13, 2020)

Are there pix?


----------



## HamishR (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 14, 2020)

Nice build!  Lotta parts on that board.  Tayda has some great colors!
Once I get a peek at the schematic, I might have some suggestions for kicking it up a notch.


----------



## music6000 (Feb 14, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Are there pix?


Ha Ha, You asked for Pix. He gave you 3 of them.
Nice Build!


----------



## HamishR (Feb 14, 2020)

Haha!  Why didn't I think of that??

It's not my neatest build - I am extremely anal about this stuff!  I reused a lot of parts from other projects in this build - all the box caps, the jacks and the switch are from discarded pedals.  But it works! At first I was disappointed that it wouldn't all fit into a 1590B but look at how many parts there are.


----------



## music6000 (Feb 14, 2020)

Anal , If you push those little tangs right down on those Stereo Jacks, the middle  lugs will slide right out & then you have Mono Jacks & more room !!!


----------



## music6000 (Feb 14, 2020)

With that much Powder Coat or Not, I would Wire that Ground terminal on the Input Jack.
I'm surprised it Fired up!, YMMV.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 14, 2020)

Indeed.  Gotta ground the jacks.  After a couple of bad experiences, I remove paint around every hole except the power jack.


----------



## HamishR (Feb 15, 2020)

Good tip on the middle lugs - Might try that from now on.

Interesting that you guys say to ground the input jack. I've built over a hundred, maybe more pedals like this and never once had an issue with grounding.  I come from amp building where ground loops can be an issue so I try to avoid multiple grounds.  But you obviously have more experience than me so I will take heed!


----------



## Robert (Feb 15, 2020)

Grounding/noise issues aside, if you don't ground both jacks you'll lose signal if one of them becomes a little loose.


----------

